# Abby



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Red looks great on her, she's stunning.It wouldnt hurt her to loose a couple pounds though.lol.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Ok, I havent been riding her lately. I will have to start riding her again though. 

Cheers!


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

shes gorgeous! i think she looks simply amazing! yeah it wouldnt hurt to lose a few pounds though


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Thanks! Yeah I thought she might be a little fat


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

haha i love the red on her! i think green would look great too!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

She actually did have a green halter when I first bought her.


----------



## jiffers328 (May 29, 2008)

awww!! i love those type of halters! and she looks amazzing:]
haha have u tried purple?


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you ride her english or western?


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

she's cute and red looks good on her


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

No I havent tried her in purple, but I have had a pink saddle cloth on her. Doesnt suit her very well

I ride english


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I love the red... I think you should get her a matching haulter too! (sorry, i don't know how 2 spell haulter.)


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Very beautiful LOVE the red!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

That is one gorgeous pony, and I usually hate spotty horses. She's just beautiful Red looks great on her too Do you leave that halter all the time though? If you do, you should probably get a break away strap. If it gets caught on something she could really hurt herself.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> That is one gorgeous pony, and I usually hate spotty horses. She's just beautiful Red looks great on her too Do you leave that halter all the time though? If you do, you should probably get a break away strap. If it gets caught on something she could really hurt herself.



No it gets taken off. I just left it on while I was taken pictures of her. Yes she is very gorgeous!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Pretty horse! She looks very sharp in red!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Thankyou


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

She's adorable. I love the red on her!!  Great choice; & she could lose a few pounds, but she's not like overweight or anything major.  I can understand that if she hasn't been ridden, they do tend to get a bit chubbier. :lol: She's so cute!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Thankyou, and Im actually going to go for a ride today and get her started up again


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

I only saw the red ear thingies on Abbie in your avatar when I made my first post to you. I went on today and saw that Abbie DID have a red haulter on! What a coincidence! (before i didn't really feel like reading or looking at much. it was going to be my first reply so i just wanted to say something)


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

horsegirl123 said:


> I only saw the red ear thingies on Abbie in your avatar when I made my first post to you. I went on today and saw that Abbie DID have a red haulter on! What a coincidence! (before i didn't really feel like reading or looking at much. it was going to be my first reply so i just wanted to say something)



Lol I was woundering what you meant when you said you should get her a red halter. I was thinking "but I already have one"


----------



## vicki (Dec 25, 2008)

she is beautiful and looks great in red


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

Love her color! LoL, and as far as the chubbiness...where I live, everyone always says, "Better too fat than too thin," when it comes to horses.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Lori1983 said:


> Love her color! LoL, and as far as the chubbiness...where I live, everyone always says, "Better too fat than too thin," when it comes to horses.



Thats what I usally say.


----------

